# Mid year NSW case swap - tasting notes



## Reman (21/6/15)

Organising thread here http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/85769-mid-year-nsw-case-swap-2015/?view=getnewpost


----------



## Topher (22/6/15)

Tophers dodgy tasting notes take 1. Two nice beers! 

Reman's Hefe:

Heaps more banana than my Hefes......although I go more for smoke and clove....but I really liked that! Got some nice bubblegum notes too. I'd love to know the yeast. 

Nice body and very drinkable. 

Masters Lager:

Amazingly clear for a bottle conditioned brew. Clean slightly floral aroma that eventually went a tiny bit fruitier (like a galxy hop type fruity) as it warmed up. 

Flavour was crisp and dry and the bitterness was balanced with the malt. Not too much hop flavour except that same nice fruity at the end(I think it was a hop flavour). Smashed the bottle in no time at all.


----------



## Reman (22/6/15)

Topher, the hefe was WLP380 Hefeweizen IV. It's meant to throw a lot of clove which is what I was aiming for as I'm not really a fan of the banana/bubble gum, go figure! It fermented around 18c so maybe I needed to go higher for clove, also my ferulic rest might not have been good enough as it started a little high.

I also sampled Masters lager, it poured exceptionally clear with a very good head. Out of the fridge at 4c it tasted exactly like an Aussie Lager, very clean with a nice neutral bitterness and nice bite from the CO2. But as it warmed up to about 6-7c it turned euro, with a great Pilsner taste and the maltiness coming through. Absolutely smashed it and it was an awesome accompaniment to the home made pizza.

Cant wait to try the next one


----------



## paulyman (22/6/15)

Have now had 3, here are my newbie comments so far.

Reman's Hefe - Was big on the banana, I had a MooBrew Hefe and the Sierra Nevada Hefe recently. This beer was much better than both, to be fair to the SN I did like it but I don't think it had travelled as well as it could have. Anyway back to the brew at hand, the head and carbonation were good and it had an awesome flavour and aroma, very smashable.

MB-Squared Mosaic/Equinox IPA - Poured really clear and had a great head and what I feel was perfect carbonation (Bulk Primed?). The flavour was fantastic, I'm a mosaic fanboy so I'm biased. This beer reminded me of my recent All Mosaic IPA, but with much better carbonation and more complex flavour and aroma. Great job MB.

Masters Lager - Really clear and good head. As said above by Topher and Reman this was an easy to smash beer. Very nicely balanced with a slight floral aroma and flavour that I really liked.


----------



## Reman (24/6/15)

Next up is #10 Paulyman's APA.

Poured crystal clear with a nice head and lots of bubbles and a fantastic golden colour. First smell promises a wonderful hop flavour and the first sip doesn't disappoint. The hop flavour to me seems to be a mix of Citra and Amarillo, with a good mouthfeel and a dryish finish.

Top drop and I'm glad I picked up an extra!


----------



## Dan Pratt (24/6/15)

# 11 Remans Hefe

Had this on Sunday and was very pleased. Good colour, nice banana aroma with hints of bubblegum, great wheat flavour and mouthfeel. Enjoyed the beer and reminded me of the joys of having a wheat on tap. The recipe shows just 25-28g for 3 spec malts which is interesting, didnt feel as though they came through in the malt character of the beer.

A good Hefe.


----------



## Topher (26/6/15)

MikeyR Chinooky IPA:

Lovely colour, darkish, smells piney and green and gooey and delicious. Could smell malt or sweet things too. 

Tastes like it smells. A malty dank chinook IPA. Im just working through my first ever bag of Chinook and i hope my bag of hops grows up to be just like the John West IPA.

Marksys ESB:

Im sorry but i drank the first glass of this way too cold. It was nice and dry and very drinkable...lovely wnglish hop aroma ...but a little boring. The next glass was sweeter and maltier and fruitier. It had that elusive sultana flavour. I wanted more.


----------



## Topher (26/6/15)

Im quite amazed by all the beers so far! 

mbbs IPA. 

Delicious....two more hops i need to try. Good balance between malt and hops. I was drunkish when i had this...then i got drunker and fell asleep.

Skb and his choc chilli stout. 

I love chilli! This has a great balance between the chilli and the malt. I want more chilli! This is one of my favourites so far! There IS a spicey note that reminds me of ginger beer or coca cola. 
I assume its chocolate or maybe something else. If you upped the chilli and dropped the other spicey thing. ... i would drink this all night until my bum burns the next morning.


----------



## paulyman (26/6/15)

Topher said:


> Skb and his choc chilli stout.
> 
> I love chilli! This has a great balance between the chilli and the malt. I want more chilli! This is one of my favourites so far! There IS a spicey note that reminds me of ginger beer or coca cola.
> I assume its chocolate or maybe something else. If you upped the chilli and dropped the other spicey thing. ... i would drink this all night until my bum burns the next morning.


I second this. The Choc Chilli Stout is delicious!


----------



## Dan Pratt (28/6/15)

# 10 - Paulyman APA ( 5% hopped with Mosaic/Zythos )




Aroma - low to medium hop aroma, zythos seemed to be more noticable than the mosaic.

Appearance - briiliant clarity with nice pale/amber hue with large persistent head ( large bubbles )

Flavour - very dry finish, not sharp just leaves the pallet which hides the malt chracter of the beer. Hop flavour was low to medium and a clean fermentation.

Mouthfeel - quite low on body due to the dryness

Overall - enjoyable APA, easy to drink. Carbonation a little high.


----------



## skb (28/6/15)

Topher said:


> Im quite amazed by all the beers so far!
> 
> 
> Skb and his choc chilli stout.
> ...


I do a hotter version about twice the spice with a slightly more coffee flavour. The funny taste is that I slightly overdid the coca, which hides the cinnamon as well.


----------



## mb-squared (29/6/15)

choc chilli stout is a hit. SWMBO wants the recipe. what are my chances?


----------



## skb (29/6/15)

mb-squared said:


> choc chilli stout is a hit. SWMBO wants the recipe. what are my chances?


 good when I get back to my PC with Beer Smith so 10th July will send to you


----------



## Reman (29/6/15)

Next up was the #21 Innis and Gunn clone.

Poured a very caramel without much head or carbonation. Fairly tame to start off with but reading up on the original it's one that needs to warm up to be at its best.

Once it warmed up it picked up in flavour, it was very honey-caramelly sweet with a really low bitterness. 

I would say this is a pretty close clone from what I read, but unfortunately not my cup of tea.


----------



## MastersBrewery (29/6/15)

Not the first brew I've had but I took notes and my typing is crap so I'll post over the next few days.

10. Paulyman's Zythos/Mosaic APA. Very nice hop combo, so much aroma but a nice balance of flavour as well, my first try of Zythos (I live a sheltered life) though have to say Mosaic is a favourite so this beer was always going to please if brewed well and it has been. Overall maybe slightly over carbed and maybe a few more days in CC before bottling would be helpful but for me I'd drink this for a few test matches over summer. Nice hop and malt balance full of flavour I was a bit sad to know I only had the one bottle in the end. I'd have this as a tap rotation for sure.


----------



## Mikeyr (30/6/15)

*Reman's Hefe *- a totally misnamed brew ... clearly should be renamed "El Jefe". It's totally the boss when it come to wheat beers I've had of late. Intense flavours, lots of banana, i got a hint of cloves too. Really nice drop! Ended up having with some nice soft cheese ..... perfect pairing!

*Pratty's Robust Porter *- my second crack at this one and Dan, was even better than the first time! Bit of residual sweetness which works so well. Got my mum's seal of approval as she cadged a bit after i poured it.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/6/15)

Mikeyr said:


> *Pratty's Robust Porter *- my second crack at this one and Dan, was even better than the first time! Bit of residual sweetness which works so well. Got my mum's seal of approval as she cadged a bit after i poured it.


You had it already, wow.....RTD was 14th August, it was bottled on the 13th June.

Might have to get one into the fridge and sample it myself.

Thanks Mr Robinson!


----------



## Mikeyr (30/6/15)

Pratty1 said:


> You had it already, wow.....RTD was 14th August, it was bottled on the 13th June.
> 
> Might have to get one into the fridge and sample it myself.
> 
> Thanks Mr Robinson!


I was definitely not pissed at this stage ..... later not such a clever story, I blame good beer and bad choice of swapping to 10yr Old SM Bushmills.

I just checked that your's was #1 and that's what was on the cap. Had good carb and no residual yeast smell or taste and was damn clear. 

I'm amazed it was only that old! (and it's Rudman ...  )


----------



## skb (5/7/15)

have been a bit slow getting around to tasting any of the beers, but yesterday I shared #6 Masters with a friend. A nice easy drink larger on the low hop profile end, my friend really liked it and his half vanished in a minute from my reckoning, I liked it as well and could easily spend a afternoon in the sun drinking it. The only slightly strange visula observation was that that head was maintained well however it looked "soapy" like bubbles when washing plates. It did not have the normal dense packed head, but this did not affect the flavour at all. I did not pick up any large amount of aroma but that may have been a result of the cold weather, as I find I smell less when cold and I was drinking it outside in about 15c ! bloody cold. 

I had the best intention to take a photo but it went down too easily and all I could have taken a photo of was an empty glass !! 

Hopefully will get around to tasting a few more beers


----------



## Topher (5/7/15)

Have to rely on shaky memories on the last few but they were all very very good. 
Paulymans pale was a fantastic beer. Clean malt and nicely defined hop flavour and profile. Better than many commercial pales for sure.
Joshs white stout was like wow wtf. Possibly too sweet for me.....i like my stouts dry and roastytoasty....but i still very much enjoyed it. How did you do it man? Close your eyes and its a dark choc bomb beer. Open them and it looks like a vb! Well done.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/7/15)

# 12 - SKb Choc Chill Stout





I had this after an oatmeal stout and 2 black IPA's and the flavour certainly wasnt missed.

Jet balck in colour, not sure how much chilli went in but it was a pleasent combo with the choc flavour ( was that from adding Lactose ? ) There was a good balance with the dark malts used and a nice clean ferment, overall enjoyed the beer in a sunday evening.


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/7/15)

# 3 - MickeyR - John West IPA (Chinook)




The colour of this beer to me was awesome, really apealling amber/red malt hue, not sure if that was the intent but it appeared very nice, brilliantly clear with a nice foam head that persisted through the pint. The malt character of this beer was in perfect balance with the hops used, to me seemed more a pale ale as it didnt have a big aroma, hoppy flavour or solid bitterness you find with american IPA's, however I really enjoyed it, smooth on the palate and not to dry. Great Beer.

Personally Id take that same malt bill and double all the late hops and dry hops to get a more resinous flavour and aroma into the beer, pushing it well into the style of IPA ( personaly preference for IPA's )


----------



## Dan Pratt (6/7/15)

# 18 - Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers




It certainly has Rye in it! Im guessing about 15% or more after having this one last night. Its a 4 month old beer and the hop aroma had faded to very low, but the flavour of the malt and its spiceyness certainly appeared, not over the top but assertive.


----------



## n87 (6/7/15)

I have written down notes for a few of these... at home...
I will get around to upping them here.

just a note, if you have been keeping the beers in a warm place, mine should be about ready to down (#15)
I put a couple of mine in the ferm fridge at 20 for a few days and tasted it over the weekend, and it seems good.


----------



## skb (6/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> # 12 - SKb Choc Chill Stout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has choc nibs, spices (soaked in vodka) plus lactose in it. The lactose has an effect of making the Chili come out at the end of drink the theory was to make it start with a coffee flavour (a bit light in this one), transition to chocolate and finish with chili and spices at the end of the mouth feel.


----------



## contrarian (6/7/15)

Pratty1 said:


> # 18 - Contrarian - APA with galaxy and home grown cascade flowers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate to say it but that label wasn't mine, must have been from a previous swap. My beer was only bottled a week or so before the swap. Can't remember the grain bill off the top of my head but there's a good chance there was some rye in there, ends up in a lot of my beers.


----------



## Reman (7/7/15)

Tasted #7 Marksy's ESB on Sunday to go with some roast pork belly.

Unfortunately it didn't get 3 days in the fridge as recommended as I was a little bit impatient.




Nice and smooth, gentle hops taste, great head, needed to warm up a little. Slightly over-carbed for an ESB. It seemed to be missing a little something in the malt department....probably should have left it in the fridge as recommended.


----------



## mb-squared (9/7/15)

am enjoying marksy's ESB (#7) now. very nice. I wouldn't be able to tell in a blind taste test if this was homebrew or commercial. very smooth, nicely carbonated, well rounded and no sharp harshness that has been present in a few of the others. it's a great example of an ESB in my opinion. nicely done and thanks!


----------



## barls (9/7/15)

need to start drinking these. the three kegs just blew so ill be cooling these shortly as well as one of mine.


----------



## mb-squared (9/7/15)

I've been drinking all of mine at room temp (~12C) as the room they're stored in is already pretty chilly and it gives me a better chance to taste how well rounded and mature they are -- the rough edges in green beer is really evident when the beer is at room temp.


----------



## Josh (10/7/15)

Topher said:


> Joshs white stout was like wow wtf. Possibly too sweet for me.....i like my stouts dry and roastytoasty....but i still very much enjoyed it. How did you do it man? Close your eyes and its a dark choc bomb beer. Open them and it looks like a vb! Well done.


Base grains were half/half Pils and Wheat.

Roast/Choc comes from a touch of smoked malt in the grain bill and Yirgacheffe coffee, cold steeped and added in the whirlpool. I had planned on using cacao nibs in secondary but didn't have much of them, so will get more and use them for the next attempt.
Sweetness would come from the lactose. I was going for a White Milk Stout.

Glad you enjoyed it.

I'll start drinking mine after Dry July. Feel free to help me out at https://au.dryjuly.com/profile/joshbutton


----------



## barls (10/7/15)

mines good to go next week from the tasting i just did.
the carbonation is just a touch low


----------



## mb-squared (10/7/15)

just tried Josh's white stout. too sweet for me mate. I had to give it to my wife. I'm guessing you had about 5 IBUs on that one? Perhaps I'm just too accustomed to drinking my 70 IBU IPAs


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/7/15)

Just posting the list up so I know what's going on 

1 Pratty1 Robust Porter 5.00% 14-Aug 
3 MikeyR John West IPA 5.70% now it's a chinook
6 Masters Lager 4.90% now 
7 Marksy ESB RTD 
9 Topher Dry Irish Coffee Stout 5% now with cold brewed Ethiopian Jimma coffee (own roast) or IPA made with 100% weyerman Munich1 and chinook and citra. 6% 
10 Paulyman Zythos/Mosaic APA - est 5% ABV - RTD Now. 
11 reman Hefeweizen 5.10% NOW! 
12 Skb Chock Chili Stout 6.80% now 
13 barls Smoked Brown 14-Aug 
14 Josh White Milk Stout (of sorts) - 5.5% - RTD 20 July 
15 n87 Vienna Schwartzbeir 4.50% 1-Aug 
16 Cortez Oaked RIS 8.30% now 
17 Digety Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS 9.20% now* *Won't hurt to age a bit
18 Contrarian Galaxy Cascade APA 4.80% 25-Jun with home grown Cascade flowers
19 Fatgodzilla Dark Bitter 15-Jul 
20 mb-squared Equinox/Mosaic IPA 7.30% now 
21 Hobospy Innis & Gunn clone


----------



## Cortez The Killer (11/7/15)

*1) Pratty1 - Robust Porter - 5.00%*

Pours near black with a small tan head which quickly dissipates. Brown highlights when held to the light. 

Roast on the nose upfront with sweet malt and caramel notes as the beer warms up. Coffee beans and chocolate. 

Flavour has roast and coffee initially. Lingering espresso notes. Medium sweetness with a nice chewiness to it which is balanced well by hops and roast. Low carb with a medium finish. I'm picking up some nice esters which add to the complexity.

Overall a lovely beer for a cool night.

Cheers


----------



## barls (11/7/15)

while i remember


1 Pratty1 Robust Porter 5.00% 14-Aug
3 MikeyR John West IPA 5.70% now it's a chinook enjoyed this one tonight, was an ipa after my own heart not too bitter but pleasant and drinkable
6 Masters Lager 4.90% now drink this now, I'm going to agree with whats been said its clean and crisp but head is large bubble and collapses quickly. maybe add some dextrin malts or wheat to promote head retention
7 Marksy ESB RTD
9 Topher Dry Irish Coffee Stout 5% now with cold brewed Ethiopian Jimma coffee (own roast) or IPA made with 100% weyerman Munich1 and chinook and citra. 6% 
10 Paulyman Zythos/Mosaic APA - est 5% ABV - RTD Now.
11 reman Hefeweizen 5.10% NOW!
12 Skb Chock Chili Stout 6.80% now
13 barls Smoked Brown 14-Aug ready to drink now i really enjoyed the taster last night
14 Josh White Milk Stout (of sorts) - 5.5% - RTD 20 July
15 n87 Vienna Schwartzbeir 4.50% 1-Aug
16 Cortez Oaked RIS 8.30% now
17 Digety Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS 9.20% now* *Won't hurt to age a bit
18 Contrarian Galaxy Cascade APA 4.80% 25-Jun with home grown Cascade flowers
19 Fatgodzilla Dark Bitter 15-Jul
20 mb-squared Equinox/Mosaic IPA 7.30% now another i enjoyed as it was just a pleasure to drink
21 Hobospy Innis & Gunn clone


----------



## Cortez The Killer (12/7/15)

*3) MikeyR - John West IPA - 5.70% *

Pours a deep amber with a massive off white head which quickly collapses. Bright.

Big piney resinous nose. Some stone fruits and hints of malt.

Huge bitterness upfront which lingers. Pine and herbal notes. Malt takes a backseat. Finishes medium dry with medium carb.

Overall an excellent IPA. Really loving the chinook. Assertive bittnerness and pine notes make it exceptionally moreish. 

Cheers


----------



## skb (12/7/15)

#11 – Crispy Hefeweizen. Shared with a friend in a tasting session, photo of beer attached. Smell of a banana paddle pop, very strong smell. Cloudy, slightly muddy look. Tasted very strong banana, slight caramel, I have to admit really not a big fan.


----------



## mb-squared (12/7/15)

had barls' smoked brown (#13) tonight. nicely carbonated, but still a little 'hot' so I think it could benefit from a bit more maturing. overall though, it was quite nice. both my wife and I enjoyed it. 

cheers!


----------



## skb (12/7/15)

#9 – Topher IPA. Also shared this with a friend… At first it was too cold in a glass so was bitter but the hops did not come through. When we let it warm up a bit it was nice, and the nose got better and better not fruity more earthy. Looked great in the glass got a phot but clearly I am a computer idiot as I cannot attach photo to the thread and with some guidance I am sure I can.

My only disappointment was that I got to the bottom of the glass and had shared it, and needed more to appreciate it and understand it more. So my “gut feel” was very nice but as I drank the first half too cold I wasted some.


----------



## skb (12/7/15)

#13 - Smoked Brown. Well what can I say split decision … l had this with my friend for beer tasting. My friend who had never had a smoked beer struggled with it, nothing in particular but just was not sure an he had an astringent aftertaste he thought. 

For me I am no smoked beer expert but I loved it, just fantastic and balanced, some warm alcohol at the end but I really did love it, in my view on par with the best beer of the night and I had a few including maximus from laguntias (was a little past its best), petrus my favourite so no beer will ever meet, and about 5 others. I really enjoyed this beer and so far the best from the batch I had (albeit I really wanted to try some more #9). 

Even more exiting ... I think Barls stuffed up and I had two in my case so I get to sample again !!


----------



## barls (12/7/15)

didn't stuff up i swapped a few beers with you. i had your pale and landlord clone.
glad you enjoyed it. the hot alcohol will diminish with time. unfortunately its my own smoke malt so its kinda hard to reproduce. it was plum wood with a hint of manuka.


----------



## Dan Pratt (13/7/15)

# 20 - Mbb - Equinox/Mosaic IPA





Aroma - nice medium level aroma from the hops used, the equinox and mosaic play well together, not overly pungent yet enough for style

Appearance - orange to amber coloured with great clarity, slight haze which may of been from the dry hop. excellent head retention and foam which persisted.

Flavour - good clean ferment, not overly hoppy and is balanced with the 7% abv, some hops resin flavours on the palate, no lingering bitterness it just has a sweet finish which suggested there was high crystal% or possibly a bigger munich addition, great if its an english ipa but not for an american.

Mouthfeel - quite smooth with a good carbonation, maybe some wheat in the grist ?

Overall Imp - I enjoyed the beer, nice hop character which wasnt over the top, clean beer to enjoy, no bittering charge that lingers, still the sweet finisih isnt how I like my IPAs but a very good beer.


----------



## mb-squared (13/7/15)

thanks Pratty, nice review. good call on the munich -- I tend to use it at ~15% of the grain bill. I do like my IPAs sweet and smooth, so I use TFMO with lots of Munich, mash high and use American Ale yeast, which leaves the beer a bit sweet. 

here's the specifics (50L batch) if you're interested:


*Hops Used*​ 

​ 
Hops Used

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

20.00 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wort 100.0 min

Hop

4

14.9 IBUs

50.00 g

Equinox [13.70 %] - Boil 15.0 min

Hop

5

15.2 IBUs

50.00 g

Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min

Hop

6

13.9 IBUs

50.00 g

Equinox [13.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

7

6.1 IBUs

50.00 g

Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

8

5.6 IBUs

25.00 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days

Hop

10

0.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Equinox [13.70 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days

Hop

11

0.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days

Hop

12

0.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days

Hop

13

0.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Equinox [13.70 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days

Hop

14

0.0 IBUs

25.00 g

Mosaic [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days

Hop

15

0.0 IBUs





*Grains Used*​ 

​ 
Fermentables

*Amt*

*Name*

*Type*

*#*

*%/IBU*

12.00 kg

Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)

Grain

1

81.4 %

2.00 kg

Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC)

Grain

2

13.6 %

0.75 kg

Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC)

Grain

3

5.1 %


----------



## mb-squared (13/7/15)

oh wow, that was garbled. maybe this will be better?

Hops Used

Hops Used Amt Name Type # %/IBU
20.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - First Wort 100.0 min Hop 4 14.9 IBUs
50.00 g Equinox [13.70 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 15.2 IBUs
50.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 13.9 IBUs
50.00 g Equinox [13.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 6.1 IBUs
50.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 5.6 IBUs
25.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Equinox [13.70 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 10.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Columbus (Tomahawk) [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Equinox [13.70 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs
25.00 g Mosaic [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 15 0.0 IBUs


Grains Used

Fermentables Amt Name Type # %/IBU
12.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 1 81.4 %
2.00 kg Munich Malt - 20L (39.4 EBC) Grain 2 13.6 %
0.75 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 10L (19.7 EBC) Grain 3 5.1 %


----------



## Cortez The Killer (13/7/15)

*6) Masters - Lager - 4.90%*

Pours a bright deep gold with a small tight white head. Nobel hops on the nose, some malt and a touch of graininess.

Good bitterness, finishes quite dry. Medium low carb. Typical nobel hop flavours not overpowering. Clean. Balanced my some nice sweet malt notes.

Overall a tasty beer. Would be great on a nice summers day (not the blizzard like weather in the gong at the moment). Could stand a little more carb. A good clean lager.

Cheers


----------



## Josh (16/7/15)

mb-squared said:


> just tried Josh's white stout. too sweet for me mate. I had to give it to my wife. I'm guessing you had about 5 IBUs on that one? Perhaps I'm just too accustomed to drinking my 70 IBU IPAs


That's cool. Thanks for the feedback.

16 IBU of Magnum according to BeerSmith.

I was concerned about the coffee adding more harsh bitterness. There's also the Lactose keeping the sweetness up. So I guess next time I should bitter to about 30 IBU.

I'm gonna re-brew this one and have some to share for the Summer swap. I'll be upping the bitterness and adding cacao nibs to the fermenter.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/7/15)

*7) Marksy - ESB*

Pours a bright medium amber with a small white head which slowly collapses.

Faint malt on nose and a hint of earthy hops.

Malt sweetness dominates upfront with a long lingering bitterness. Some hints of toffee, caramel and biscuit. Also getting a very faint anise note. Some mineral notes - probably yeast driven. Very clean. Low hop flavour. Medium carb - probably a touch high for style.

Overall a very clean beer, easy drinking. Good bitterness length. Would benefit from a warmer ferment or a more characterful yeast.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/7/15)

*10) Paulyman - Zythos/Mosaic APA*

Pours a super bright pale gold with a small white head.

Nose full of hoppy goodness. Fruit dominates with some pine in support.

Flavour follows same. Great balance between bitterness and malt - very good drinking. Beer finishes dry with some nice sweet malt notes upfront which comliment the fruitiness. Good clean ferment.

A very well made APA. Exceedingly moreish. Would love to be drinking this in the warmer months.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/7/15)

*11) reman - Hefeweizen - 5.10%*

Pours a cloudy straw. Small white head which quickly dissipates. 

Big sweet banana nose reminiscent of banana confectionary. Touch a sweet malt.

Banana on palate. Significant body for a pale beer. Finishes med sweet. Like liquid banana bread. Some spiciness.

Overall a really nice beer. Most banana Ive ever had in a beer. A touch sweet for a hefe - but would be nice for a one off.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (21/7/15)

*9) Topher - Dry Irish Coffee Stout - 5%*

Pours black with a small tan head which slowly dissipates. Big perculated coffe nose. Sweet roast and bitter chocolate.

Flavour has a heap of coffee. Roast and chocolate follow. Really big body tasting upfront, finishing very dry at the end. Medium low carb. Nice sweet malt notes to balance out the coffee. Has a creamy quality to it.

Like drinking an iced coffee. Delicious! Had to wrestle it back off the missus to finish the tasting notes


----------



## Cortez The Killer (25/7/15)

*14) Josh - White Milk Stout (of sorts) - 5.5%*

Pours a slightly hazy pale amber with a small white head. Nose is really interesting. Picking up malt sweetness, coffee notes and some belgian type phenolics.

Body is heavy and sweet. Malt upfront. Then I get a bunch of flavours Id associate with belgians. Pear, stone fruit. There is a hint of chocolate and roast notes and a graininess to the beer. Medium carb.

Overall an interesting beer. Perhaps its syrupy nature is a bit overwhelming for my palate. I can see where you were going with it and find it conceptually very interesting. Would like to see a drier version.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (26/7/15)

*12) Skb - Chock Chili Stout 6.80%*

Pours black with a small tight tan head head. Big chocolate nose with loads of malt sweetness, roast in support. Chilli is making my nose tingle whilst sniffing.

Velvety chocolate texture. Roast and espresso highlights. Cola type caramels. Slightest hint of chilli at the back of the throat which increases to a pleasing burn the further I get into the glass. Low carb. Medium sweet.

This is a really nice stout super smooth and moreish. Probably the best I’ve had which showcases the chilli in a well balanced manner. Top job!

Cheers


----------



## contrarian (29/7/15)

Tried a couple of these over the weekend. The chocolate chilli stout and the coffee stout. 

Te chilli stout was a great beer, I've attempted this myself but overdid the chilli. As stated above there was a mild burn that built over the beer without ever being overpowering. Lovely beer. 

The coffee stout was also a cracker with the coffee blending nicely with the roasty malt notes. Nice and dry for easy drinking, could easily have backed up for another one!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (2/8/15)

13) barls - Smoked Brown

Pours a bright deep amber. Malt sweetness on the nose with some sweet esters pear apple, spicy. 

Nice sweet malt. Hints of grain. Smoke is very restrained. Touch of chocolate. Some earthy notes and spiciness. 

Nice easy drinking brown. Smoke appears the further into the beer I get. It compliments the other flavours well. 

Cheers


----------



## barls (2/8/15)

Cortez The Killer said:


> 13) barls - Smoked Brown
> 
> Pours a bright deep amber. Malt sweetness on the nose with some sweet esters pear apple, spicy.
> 
> ...


thats exactly what i was aiming for as I've blown people out of the water with it being overpowered.
I'm happy to share the recipe but there a small problem with the fact that i smoked most of the malt that went in to it.


----------



## skb (4/8/15)

3) IPA ... I am no beer taster I just know what I like and I really liked this one. To be it was not that normal over bitter IPA with no body, it had body and I really liked the balance and could have drunk many more bottles. It was well balanced and nice body, I would recommend anyone that has some left that you drink it now as it is great.

I have photos ... but no idea how to attach them, when I go add pictures it asks for a URL I don't have a URL I have a file on my PC.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/8/15)

*15) n87 - Vienna Schwartzbeir - 4.50%*

Pours a dark dark brown with a white head. Nose of sweet malt, slight hints of chocolate and roast, rich sweet stone fruits in support and a slight nutty character.

Flavour follows same. With accentuated stone fruit, plum, mixed with biscuit and nutty notes. Subtle roast and chocolate. Medium body which finishes on the dry side making is very moreish. Good clean ferment.

Overall a very tasty beer. Exceptionally sessionable and delicious. Top work.

Cheers


----------



## barls (7/8/15)

Cortez The Killer said:


> *15) n87 - Vienna Schwartzbeir - 4.50%*
> 
> Pours a dark dark brown with a white head. Nose of sweet malt, slight hints of chocolate and roast, rich sweet stone fruits in support and a slight nutty character.
> 
> ...


agree with this as i had it last night. really enjoyed it glad I've got a couple more to go.

on a side note I've got two bottle i have no idea on one is make with a 45 the other a pf. anyone want to claim them


----------



## contrarian (7/8/15)

Does the pf beer have a green lid? I sent a few bottles of an RIS with cherries I had made with Ian so that could potentially explain one of them.


----------



## barls (7/8/15)

nope its gold.


----------



## contrarian (7/8/15)

Can't help you then sorry mate


----------



## n87 (8/8/15)

i tried the PF. its a sour, big on the blackcurrant aroma and taste. but i cant remember who it came from


----------



## n87 (8/8/15)

Cortez The Killer said:


> *15) n87 - Vienna Schwartzbeir - 4.50%*
> 
> Pours a dark dark brown with a white head. Nose of sweet malt, slight hints of chocolate and roast, rich sweet stone fruits in support and a slight nutty character.
> 
> ...





barls said:


> agree with this as i had it last night. really enjoyed it glad I've got a couple more to go.
> 
> on a side note I've got two bottle i have no idea on one is make with a 45 the other a pf. anyone want to claim them



Thanks Guys.

Im really glad it held up its end. i was worrying a bit there that it wasnt a fair swap against some of the beauties ive tasted of all yours.


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/8/15)

n87 said:


> i tried the PF. its a sour, big on the blackcurrant aroma and taste. but i cant remember who it came from


hmmm this in the fridge .... next beer I thinks!


----------



## barls (8/8/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> hmmm this in the fridge .... next beer I thinks!


more than likely it will be.
also just cracked a second bottle of your lager masters. all head retention problems are gone. thick white head thats still there from the first pour despite it being the second glass.
seems it just needed more time.


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/8/15)

barls said:


> more than likely it will be.
> also just cracked a second bottle of your lager masters. all head retention problems are gone. thick white head thats still there from the first pour despite it being the second glass.
> seems it just needed more time.


yeah I had a bottle mid week and found the same, I may just have one left hidden away somewhere, I hope any way.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (8/8/15)

*17) Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.20%*

Pours black with a large moussey tan head. Nose is delightful. Rich christmas cake, stone fruit, vanilla, brandy, alcohol, hints of roast, espresso. There is a lot happening.

Flavour is intense. Follows the above. Good whack of roast and a lingering bitterness. Tawny port is present and mixes well with other flavours. Nice alcohol warmth and interesting spice notes. Picking up some anise too. As it warms more coffee and tiramisu flavours present. Finishes on the dry side for such a big beer, medium body.

This is an exceptional beer. 10/10. Luckily there’s another bottle here - cant wait to see how this ages. 

Scott can you post up the recipe when you get back from OS - I need to knock one of these out. Makes for an excellent night cap. 

Cheers


----------



## digety (9/8/15)

Thanks Gino, that's high praise coming from you. I get back in a couple of weeks, will post the recipe then. Also looking forward to trying a few other beers from this swap


----------



## marksy (10/8/15)

Is this #2??? Its the only one I haven't been able to check off the list, and the label is rubbed off.

Cheers marksy


----------



## Cortez The Killer (10/8/15)

Fellas

My beer had about 5% heavily peated in there. It wasn't a dominant flavour initially but seems to have come into its own recently.

So I'm updating mine to a

16 Cortez - Oaked & Peated RIS 8.30%

Cheers


----------



## MastersBrewery (10/8/15)

marksy said:


> Is this #2??? Its the only one I haven't been able to check off the list, and the label is rubbed off.
> 
> Cheers marksy


You lucky bugger!!! That be my Aussie Belgian(side swap) me thinks, the three strpes gave it away. Enjoy the last bottle in existence... till I make it again.

MB


----------



## marksy (10/8/15)

MastersBrewery said:


> You lucky bugger!!! That be my Aussie Belgian(side swap) me thinks, the three strpes gave it away. Enjoy the last bottle in existence... till I make it again.
> 
> MB



Sweet!!! Im about to crack it open! 

Has anyone got a pic of what #2 looks like? I can't find mine :'(


----------



## n87 (10/8/15)

marksy said:


> Sweet!!! Im about to crack it open!
> 
> Has anyone got a pic of what #2 looks like? I can't find mine :'(


#2 was a no show.

no #2's for anyone :angry2:


----------



## marksy (10/8/15)

Really? That sucks, but least I won't go mad looking for it ha-ha. Cheers mate.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (15/8/15)

*18) Contrarian - Galaxy Cascade APA *

Pours a bright gold with a large billowing head. Nose full of pine, fruit, lycee, grainy notes and spiciness.

Assertive bitterness. Pine. High carb makes it very dry. Galaxy is very pronounced. Strong citrus, especially orange peel. Hints of malt in support. Good clean ferment.

Overall a hop forward assertive beer. Very refreshing and dry. I'm not a huge galaxy fan - but did enjoy it in this beer.

Cheers


----------



## skb (16/8/15)

#19 just had with friends after a few very bloody nice I could drink a ton of it. Well balanced !!


----------



## contrarian (17/8/15)

Had a few of these over the weekend. 

John west IPA was a very enjoyable beer. Well balanced with good flavour and aroma very enjoyable. 

7 ESB, well balanced but very little hop flavour or aroma, I think I should have drink this sooner. 

14 white stout. A really interesting beer. Very enjoyable. 

19. Dark lager. Reminded me of old but with more malty goodness. Dry finish would make a great session beer. 

Am really enjoying working my way through these. Great quality across the board and excellent variety.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (18/8/15)

*19) Fatgodzilla - Dark Bitter*

Pours a deep brown with a small off white head. Big malt on the nose, sweet crystal notes, stone fruit esters dominate. Some earthy hops also peak through as well as some light chocolate.

Sweet malt upfront with a lingering assertive bitterness. Medium sweet body, medium finish. Dark crystal sweetness notes begin dominate as bitterness fades on my palate. Special B? Raisins and dried figs. Hints of belgian type phenolics - pear etc.

This is a delightfully complex beer with a lot going on, far more that the descriptor suggests. Nice work Ian.

Cheers


----------



## digety (19/8/15)

Here's the recipe for: *17) Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.20%*

35L batch, OG = 1.086 FG = 1.017 ABV = 9.2% IBU = 78

8.1kg Pale Malt - 53.6%
4kg Wheat Malt - 26.5%
1kg Crystal - 6.6%
0.5kg Carafa II - 3.3%
0.5kg Choc Malt- 3.3%
0.5kg Roasted Barley- 3.3%
0.25 kg Melanoiden Malt - 1.7%
0.25kg Special B - 1.7%

100g Magnum (12.5%) @ 60min - 62 IBU's
50g EKG (6.4%) @ 20min
100g EKG (6.4%) Whirlpool

Pitched White Labs Super High Gravity Yeast WLP099

After fermentation, added 3 oak dominoes that had been soaked in Tawny port for 1 week into secondary. I left them in until the flavour seemed ok (approx 4 weeks I think), then bottled.


----------



## n87 (19/8/15)

Thanks digety.

Thats one of the ones i was going to ask for the recipe for.
had it last week (i think) and it was beautiful. So very glad i have another to sit in storage for a while.


----------



## contrarian (21/8/15)

13 smoked brown. This a great example of a smoked beer. Subtle but distinctive smokey flavour that blends in well without dominating. Tastes like something I would enjoy just as much if it had been run through a still!


----------



## barls (21/8/15)

glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## contrarian (21/8/15)

20 equinox/mosaic ipa. 

Smells fantastic, fresh hop aroma. Is well balanced with very smooth bitterness. Nice blend of hops with a solid malt backbone. 

Love mosaic but haven't had equinox before and am enjoying it in this beer. Is it a blend of cascade and something else?


----------



## mb-squared (21/8/15)

Hi Contrarian, glad you enjoyed it. I have it on my "do again" list as I really liked it and several friends thought it was a must have. I posted the recipe above in post #45, right here: http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/86877-mid-year-nsw-case-swap-tasting-notes/page-3#entry1300111

it's got a bit of columbus in there as well, but the main players are equinox and mosaic


cheers,


----------



## Reman (22/8/15)

#16 n87s Vienna Schwarzbier

Nice maltiness, faint flavour of Nobel German hops, quite clean. Slightly under-carbed and under-bittered for my tastes.


----------



## Josh (22/8/15)

Life got in the way of me trying any until now. Apologies if I'm not drinking them at their peak.

7) Marksy - ESB
Some of the earlier comments had a medium carbonation. Mine is effervescent with a big white head. Deep gold and clear.

Not overly malty but there's a little biscuit note. Low medium hop flavour. Dries out in the finish with medium high bitterness or the impression of bitterness with the carbonation.


----------



## Josh (22/8/15)

11) reman - Hefeweizen - 5.10%

Ticks most of the boxes for a Hefe. Looks good light yellow and cloudy. Could do with a bigger head. But smells and tastes good too.


----------



## contrarian (28/8/15)

15 Vienna schwartzbier. 

This is a very clean and easy drinking beer. Nice malt flavours including a subtle smokiness at the finish. I don't have a big basis for comparison but enjoyed this one.


----------



## Reman (28/8/15)

#3 Mikeys John West IPA

This is a bit of a cracker, pours a lovely dark amber colour with a nice pillowy head. Aroma of chinook is very nice and the flavour comes through from the first sip. Whilst it's nice and bitter, it's very well balanced with the malt. A great example of an IPA.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/8/15)

Had a few of the case swaps over the last few weekends.

Joshs - White Stout:

Interesting beer that I shared with a mate. Obviously a difficult beer to make when not using the typical dark and roasted malts to achieve the characteristics of a stout. Not a bad beer but certainly made for and interesting afternoon beer.

Topher - Munich IPA

The munich sure was the show! The hops carried ok in the beer but the munich really over ran the flavour department and for me, I like my IPA's as hop forward as possible. Maybe a 50% Pils 50% munich that is mashed lower to dry it out and I high attenuating yeast would see the munich settle in better for that style.

15 - Vienna Shwartzbier

I really enjoyed this beer  Im all for hoppy ales and such but this beer is very clean beer with nice malt character thats not sweet. The smoke character level was perfect for this beer. I thought I was drinkin a Tooheys Old. Also the head was a nice creamy 5-6mm high all the way through the glass that had nice fine micro bubbles making it very smooth to drink.


----------



## Josh (2/9/15)

1 Pratty1 Robust Porter 5.00% 14-Aug

Big mocha roasty flavours. Pretty enjoyable after a long few days.

Won't have much to say about this session guys. The eldest (from the swap) was in hospital for a couple of nights. All good now but I'm gonna drink rather than taste tonight.


----------



## Josh (2/9/15)

17) Digety - Tawny Port soaked Oak RIS - 9.20%

Heaps going on. Dark fruits, roast, warming alcohol. Great beer. Thanks


----------



## Dan Pratt (3/9/15)

Hi All,

My Robust Porter for the case swap was well recieved at the State Brewing Championships getting a 83/100 and taking 1st place for the category.

Hope its does as well at Nationals!


----------



## contrarian (3/9/15)

Congrats pratty! Very happy to still have a bottle of that to sample!


----------



## MastersBrewery (3/9/15)

Pratty1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My Robust Porter for the case swap was well recieved at the State Brewing Championships getting a 83/100 and taking 1st place for the category.
> 
> ...


still have this in the fridge, I may just save it a little longer.


----------



## Josh (3/9/15)

6) Masters - Lager - 4.90%

I've got two bottles of this. The first one is drinking so well I'm about to crack the second. Pretty clean lager. Crystal clear after a couple of weeks in the fridge. Good balance between sweetness of grain and bitterness. What's the recipe/yeast?

Cheers.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (5/9/15)

*21) Hobospy - Innis & Gunn clone*

Pours medium amber with a white head. Malt forward nose. Rich caramels, burnt toffee and faint spice.

Flavour follows nose closely. Im picking up some honey type flavours. Medium thin body, finishes medium. Only faintest hop presence.

Overall a tasty easy drinking sessionable beer.

Cheers


----------



## Cortez The Killer (6/9/15)

*20) mb-squared - Equinox/Mosaic IPA 7.30%*

Pours a bright medium amber with a white head. Big hoppy nose. Sweet fruit notes with pine in support. Lovely malt.

Big hoppy flavour. Fruit and pine. Medium body and low carb.

Lovely beer. Nicely made.

That is it for with this caseswap. So many most excellent beers. Nicely done fellas. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

Cheers


----------



## barls (6/9/15)

time to start setting up for the next one i think.


----------



## Josh (17/9/15)

I enjoyed these two last night
*15 n87 Vienna Schwartzbeir 4.50% 1-Aug *
*16 Cortez Oaked RIS 8.30% now *

I was in the bath listening to podcasts, so no notes. But they were bloody delicious. Perfect selection, had the schwartz first and let the RIS warm up.

I also had 
*10 Paulyman Zythos/Mosaic APA - est 5% ABV - RTD Now.*
last week. Very easy drinking APA. Reminded me of Mountain Goat Summer Ale.

Thanks guys, I'm enjoying this case.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (17/1/16)

Found a bottle of my entry for this. 

It's drinking very nicely at the moment if there are any still floating around.

Cheers


----------



## Fatgodzilla (20/1/16)

had to clean out my shed to find my case of beers from this swap. Will start drinking them next week and see how they developed!


----------



## contrarian (29/1/16)

16. Oaked, peated RIS

Just drinking this at the moment. Very smooth, smokey notes add a whiskey character. Thick and malty. Beautiful balance and smooth creamy mouth feel. 

Fantastic beer mate, glad I sat on this one for a few months, was well worth the wait!


----------



## contrarian (30/1/16)

16. Oaked, peated RIS

Just drinking this at the moment. Very smooth, smokey notes add a whiskey character. Thick and malty. Beautiful balance and smooth creamy mouth feel. 

Fantastic beer mate, glad I sat on this one for a few months, was well worth the wait!


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/1/16)

Fatgodzilla said:


> had to clean out my shed to find my case of beers from this swap. Will start drinking them next week and see how they developed!


Should we plan for another winter swap?


----------



## contrarian (30/1/16)

I'd be keen. The Christmas one never really got off the ground.


----------



## Dan Pratt (30/1/16)

contrarian said:


> I'd be keen. The Christmas one never really got off the ground.


That's what I was recalling, just that time of year you know. 

Would be good for an EOI, even if we just get 12 brewers involved.


----------



## barls (30/1/16)

id be in for one


----------



## Mikeyr (30/1/16)

Count me in too


----------



## paulyman (30/1/16)

I should be in.


----------



## n87 (30/1/16)

Yup


----------



## Mikeyr (30/1/16)

Ok, lets bust out a new thread. Shall we say June, being the first month of winter?


----------



## Reman (31/1/16)

#17 Tawny port soaked Oak RIS



The port really came through on this one. Very smooth and a little bit sweet.

#16 Oaked RIS


Interesting tasting the two RISs back-to-back. This one was more bitter and the oak came through quite strong.

Both awesome examples of RIS!

I have 3 bottles left - #1 porter, #12 choc chili stout and #13 smoked brown.


----------



## Dan Pratt (31/1/16)

^ ^ just a heads up on the porter.

It may be over carbonated, I used 2 drops when 1 would have been sufficient for the carbonation required on a porter.

I will be interested to see how the flavors and carnation are after 7 months.


----------



## contrarian (31/1/16)

Shared 17 digety's tawny port oaked RIS with a fellow brewer last night. Big smooth and plenty of complexity and the porty oak character definitely shone through. 

Great beer thanks mate!


----------



## Reman (2/2/16)

#1 Robust Porter
Appearance - very dark brown, espresso. Head is tan with lots of bubbles, looks a bit over carbonated (as expected)
Aroma - coffee notes, slight milkiness(?), no hop aroma
Flavour - lots of coffee maltiness, little bit of roast, low bitterness at the front but there is a lingering bitterness
Mouthfeel - over carbed gives a little too much bite, but good amount of body and a nice oiliness.
Overall - once the bubbles died down it drank really well


----------



## Reman (13/3/16)

Barls, cracked open your "smoked brown" last night towards the end of the night.

Could taste no smokiness, but there was plenty of funkiness. Absolutely delicious and reminded me a little of a Rodenbach.

I checked back through the threads and no one mentioned any funk and they did mention tasting a subtle smoke.

What do you reckon?

Pic of the bottle


----------



## barls (13/3/16)

probably faded it was just there. as for the funk its something I'm finding atm with some of the yeasts I've recaptured.


----------



## Reman (13/3/16)

barls said:


> probably faded it was just there. as for the funk its something I'm finding atm with some of the yeasts I've recaptured.


Keep it up then, the funk was awesome and delicious!


----------



## skb (3/4/16)

Have been off the forum for a while but cracked the RIS (number 17) today with a friend and it was fantastic !


----------



## skb (31/8/16)

For those that did not see Barls has kicked off a Xmas case swap


----------



## barls (1/9/16)

im guessing no one has been able to write after mine


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/9/16)

barls said:


> im guessing no one has been able to write after mine



stomach pump (check) brown underwear (check) plastic bucket (check)

Now, which one was yours ?


----------



## barls (8/9/16)

number 3


----------



## n87 (8/9/16)

This is last year's tasting thread....
Just thought you might want to know barls


----------



## welly2 (3/1/17)

RandalllApams said:


> you bring and swap up to 24 beers with others. so you come with 24 beers preferably from one batch but doesnt have to be. we then spend the day drinking and socialising and if there are 24 people in the swap you go home with 23 beers from other and one of your own.its a great way to increase the diversity of the beers you try and also get a chance to meet and catch up with other home brewers.


Is that right?


----------



## n87 (13/3/17)

in case anyone (like me) missed this, the mid year case swap is being organised
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/94235-nsw-mid-year-case-swap-2017/


----------

